# USB 3.0 Frontpanel hat kein USB 2.0 Support ? Kann das sein ? Oder ist das defekt ?



## delmed (14. März 2015)

Hab mir dieses Frontpanel gekauft und USB 2.0 Geräte werden nicht erkannt, liegt das an der Qualität ?

deleyCON 4 Port USB 3.0 Hub - intern - 3,5â€œ Schacht - Schwarz | eBay


----------



## euMelBeumel (14. März 2015)

Sollte eigentlich kein Problem sein, habe schon diverse "günstige" USB3.0 Adapter verbaut und die liefen immer.

Du hast nicht zufällig ein USB2.0 Typ B-Kabel bei dir liegen? Das was man immer bei Druckern braucht, sieht auch so ähnlich aus wie das mitgelieferte, nur halt ohne USB3.0 Kontakte. So würden die Ports nämlich nur mit USB 2.0 laufen und man könnte einmal testen, alternativ einfach das Kabel mal an eine 2.0 Buchse stecken, sollte ebenso funktionieren.


----------



## delmed (14. März 2015)

das USB 2.o Kabel kann man nicht anstecken, nur USB 3.0 Kabel.


----------



## euMelBeumel (14. März 2015)

USB 3.0 ist doch abwärtskompatibel, sollte also passen. Wenn nicht, wie gesagt einfach mal an ner 2.0 Buchse versuchen.


----------



## delmed (15. März 2015)

na klar, der Stecker hinten am PC passt schon, aber das ist ja nicht Sinn der Sache, weil ich will ja daß USB 3 und 2 geht. Am Hub selbst kann man nur USB 3 Kabel anschließen. Wenn ich das USB 3 Kabel hinten am USB 2 Port anschliesse, funktionieren die USB 2 sticks auch, aber dann habe ich kein Highspeed mehr für USB 3 geräte. Ich hol mir jetzt einfach noch eines nur für USB 2, hab halt kein Glück, neulich hab ich mir auch einen blutooth kopfhörer gekauft der war sofort kaputt.


----------



## euMelBeumel (15. März 2015)

Ist halt nur etwas verwunderlich, dass das Panel an einem 2.0 Port funktioniert und an einem 3.0 werden nur 3.0 Geräte erkannt. Muss da vielleicht irgendeine Einstellung im BIOS geändert werden? Funktionieren denn 2.0 Geräte direkt hinten an den 3.0-Ports, also ohne Kabel?


----------



## delmed (15. März 2015)

der USB 2 stick funktioniert auch hinten am USB 3 einwandfrei, nur halt vorne nicht, scheinbar muß man einiges mehr investieren.
Habe auch die Voltzahl vorne gemessen, scheint ok zu sein.


----------

